# marksman model 1750 womt fire



## slyyguy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi I was given a marksman model 1750 pellet rifle from my uncle as a gift the thing doesnt fire. I put a new seal at the breach I got air before the barrel but not at the end the barrel is clean I know his son tried puttin a bb in the top could that have done it I really want to fix this and I cannot buy a whole new one any suggestions?


----------

